# Fantasy Premier League



## Wallsendmag

Is anyone interested in the fantasy league again this year? Just put in the winning team.Enter here


----------



## Wondermikie

I had a look - is there a code for the league you need?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just set up a TT Forum league the code to join is 689848-119832


----------



## Wondermikie

AFC Wondermikie done! How do you see other team or players, can you do it?

My XI - Robinson, Carragher, Terry, Woodgate, Baines, Lampard, Fabregas, Diop, Milner, Drogba, Forssell

Subs - Niemi, Chimbonda, Carsley, Bendtner


----------



## Wallsendmag

Big Sam United
James
Campbell, Taylor,Ferdinand,Carvalho
Babel,Lampard,Nani,Solano
Martins,Drogbha
Subs Niemi,Knight,Fae,Lee Dong-****

If you click on the League name you can see the other teams but I don't think you can see the other team's lineup


----------



## mighTy Tee

The mighTTy Team has joined.... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Come on folks don't be shy :lol:


----------



## slg

Just to keep you happy......

I'm glad that site has an auto complete, never heard of half those players. :roll:

(mickey mouse leagues!!)


----------



## hondacc

You cant see the other teams line up untill the season kicks off.Last year i used the free wild card to transfer 8 players after 2 weeks as i was doing that badly lol


----------



## hondacc

Joined cmon the tavern


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Just to keep you happy......
> 
> I'm glad that site has an auto complete, never heard of half those players. :roll:
> 
> (mickey mouse leagues!!)


You're right there far too many foreigners in the league :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Come on now only a few more(days) left . :lol:


----------



## alexasTT

joined


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wahey the more the merrier, I am aiming to be doing a weekly update with a league table .


----------



## mac's TT

Also joined


----------



## LakesTTer

Fellside FC. The team is secret............................for now :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Well done both of you the league is starting to fill out a bit


----------



## RK07

RK United for the League 

As long as I don't lose to the Toon then I'll settle for a mid table finish :lol:


----------



## vagman

Is there a way of seeing other players team selections :?:


----------



## Wondermikie

vagman said:


> Is there a way of seeing other players team selections :?:


Not yet


hondacc said:


> You cant see the other teams line up untill the season kicks off.Last year i used the free wild card to transfer 8 players after 2 weeks as i was doing that badly lol


Sure we'll all get a good laugh once you can view them, it's harder than it looks being a premiership manager :?


----------



## LakesTTer

James

Carragher Vidic Distin Onuoha

Gerrard Essien Reo-Cocker Diop

Torres Berbatov


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wondermikie said:


> it's harder than it looks being a premiership manager :?


Nah can't be look at Keegan,Dalglish Guillut ,Robson,Souness and Roeder they made it look easy didn't they


----------



## KammyTT

ive just setup a team, what do i do know? am i in a leagu? its TT united lol please help


----------



## KammyTT

job done its all sorted now :wink: ,

bring it on


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone else ??? last couple of days to register :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's harder than it looks being a premiership manager :?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah can't be look at Keegan,Dalglish Guillut ,Robson,Souness and Roeder they made it look easy didn't they
Click to expand...

 :lol: I remember watching something on TV not long back, they were suggesting Roeder should be sacked because "...he looks like a rodent". I was hardly his biggest fan but being sacked for that :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's harder than it looks being a premiership manager :?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah can't be look at Keegan,Dalglish Guillut ,Robson,Souness and Roeder they made it look easy didn't they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I remember watching something on TV not long back, they were suggesting Roeder should be sacked because "...he looks like a rodent". I was hardly his biggest fan but being sacked for that :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

i think not having a clue how to use subs or being scared to leave out big name players didn't help.


----------



## Kell

I'm in.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Everybody got the last minute line up sorted??Still time for those stragglers to join in .


----------



## shao_khan

Sunnyside stomers now entered. WOuld let me pick the entire NUFC team, so i think my chances are now somewhat down


----------



## Wallsendmag

shao_khan said:


> Sunnyside stomers now entered. WOuld let me pick the entire NUFC team, so i think my chances are now somewhat down


That will get you off to the same start as Leeds :lol: :lol:


----------



## Classic Silver

A late entry for Good Skills!!


----------



## KammyTT

so how soes it all work then? do you get points for players scoring etc


----------



## m4ttc

Im in

5 Times


----------



## Wallsendmag

KammyTT said:


> so how soes it all work then? do you get points for players scoring etc


Basic points
Action Points 
For playing in a game 1 
For playing at least 60 minutes in a game (includes playing points mentioned above) 2 
For each goal scored by your goalkeeper or defenders 6 
For each goal scored by your midfielders 5 
For each goal scored by your forwards 4 
For each goal assist 3 
For your goalkeeper / defender conceding 0 goals (must also play at least 60 minutes) 4 
For your midfielder conceding 0 goals (must also play at least 60 minutes) 1 
For every 3 shot saves made by your goalkeeper 1 
For every penalty save 5 
For every penalty miss -2 
Bonus points for the best players in a match 1-3 
For every 2 goals conceded by your goalkeeper or defenders -1 
For every yellow card -1 
For every red card (includes any yellow card points) -3

If a player receives a red card, they will continue to be penalised for goals conceded by their team.


----------



## Wallsendmag

After the first weekend

1 Bend it Patch 64 
2 Autobots 59 
3 Bayern Vagmanich 53 
4 Fellside FC 49 
4 Barts United 49 
6 macs marauders 47 
7 Diamond Dreamteam 45 
8 TiberTavern 43 
8 Suffolk 'n' Watt 43 
8 Drums Dreamers 43 
11 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 40 
11 RK United 40 
13 Good Skills 39 
14 5 Times 38 38 
15 Sunnyside Stormers 35 
15 Timetex Hotspurs 35 
15 alexatt 35 
18 Big Sam United 32 
19 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 31 
19 Ts Super Blues 31 
19 AFC Wondermikie 31 
22 pink pansies 27 
23 Baby Blue 26 
24 TT united22 
25 Turkish Dream Team 18


----------



## vagman

3rd.....a decent start given the circumstances.

Rooney going off injured and Teves not even playing. :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie

vagman said:


> 3rd.....a decent start given the circumstances.
> 
> Rooney going off injured and Teves not even playing. :roll:


Not bad at all. Rooney out for a wee while now too, surely Tevez has got to start the next match.

I'm 19th equal :roll:


----------



## p1tse

woo hoo, round 1 and at the top. probably won't stay that way. not bad for someone who doesn't follow football much


----------



## mighTy Tee

Wondermikie said:


> I'm 19th equal :roll:


Snap - not a good start to the season, esp with Rooney out :?


----------



## LakesTTer

4th  3 above me are now being stalked :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

well that was a really crap start for me, rooney you are getting transfered


----------



## Wallsendmag

Changes have to be in today for the midweek games ,I've just made several changes :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

An inspired set of changes for the midweek matches sees Big Sam United flying up the table (I took out all the Newcasle players because we didn't have a match )  Get those changes in for the weekend


----------



## Wallsendmag

1 Timetex Hotspurs 81 
2 Bayern Vagmanich 79 
3 Bend it Patch 78 
4 Autobots 76 
5 AFC Wondermikie 73 
6 Big Sam United 72 
7 macs marauders 70 
7 RK United 70 
9 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 70 
10 Barts United 68 
11 Suffolk 'n' Watt 68 
12 Fellside FC 67 
13 Diamond Dreamteam 66 
14 Drums Dreamers 65 
15 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 64 
15 Ts Super Blues 64 
17 TiberTavern 60 
18 Sunnyside Stormers 58 
19 alexatt 57 
20 5 Times 55 
21 Baby Blue 54 
22 Good Skills 51 
23 pink pansies  44 
23 Turkish Dream Team 44 
25 TT united 35


----------



## mighTy Tee

Great start to the season, my star players:

Rooney - Injured
Ronaldo - Out for 2 games and -2 points last night (d1ckhead)

Gutted..... :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oh dear Man U s season over already :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg

You've got too much time on your hands.


----------



## vagman

Game on, Ramon.   [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## T7 Doc

ohhhh just joined the TT league and looks like im kickin some ass yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wallsendmag

Barryodoc said:


> ohhhh just joined the TT league and looks like im kickin some ass yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


How on earth did you get that many points?????????


----------



## T7 Doc

picked a feckin great team - Loads of Toffees!!!! 3 blues scored me 31 points against Spurs!! ;o)

Only one Magpie

and no utd/liverpool players!

We have a league in work with a Â£10 a month each for manager of the month - About 17 in it so looking at 170 beer tokens!

easy money - Last year I came second last so decided to read the rules this year plus i thought the team had to be the same for the season!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Barryodoc said:


> Only one Magpie


Which one ?


----------



## T7 Doc

The Ozzy Viduka - Big sam will get the best from him. My team is copy righted!!! hands off!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Barryodoc said:


> The Ozzy Viduka - Big sam will get the best from him. My team is copy righted!!! hands off!


The pie monster :lol: :lol: Thought it might have been Martins at least.


----------



## KammyTT

ive had a shit start to the season, but hey its only the beggining :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

KammyTT said:


> ive had a shit start to the season, but hey its only the beggining :wink: :twisted:


I think you get one transfer a week so get into the market.


----------



## KammyTT

i di , i got rid of rooney and ronaldo and took in drogba and osman :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie

KammyTT said:


> i di , i got rid of rooney and ronaldo and took in drogba and osman :wink:


That's a good move. Remember your captain gets double points too, so make it a high scoring player, not one of the obvious choices. I would suggest Drogba - he's usually good for the odd goal or two against the Scousers :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

The League table after this weekends matches 
1 The Fone In Strokers 149 
2 Bend it Patch 136 
3 Timetex Hotspurs 135 
4 AFC Wondermikie 116 
5 Ts Super Blues 114 
6 Bayern Vagmanich 112 
7 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 112 
8 Fellside FC 111 
8 Barts United 111 
10 Autobots 111 
11 Big Sam United 109 
12 Diamond Dreamteam 108 
13 Sunnyside Stormers 104 
14 Drums Dreamers 103 
15 RK United 102 
16 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 102 
16 TiberTavern 102 
18 Good Skills 101 
19 Suffolk 'n' Watt 96 
20 macs marauders 95 
21 5 Times 90 
22 alexatt 84 
23 Baby Blue 83 
24 pink pansies 79 
25 Turkish Dream Team 72 
26 TT united 64


----------



## jampott

Cheeky 3rd place for me. My Man City 'back 2' are performing miracles


----------



## AidenL

I'm straight in at No 8 8) Well, 3 8s , but close enough ! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Everybody got their teams updated for the weekend?


----------



## jampott

Yep.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:


Did you get deducted points when you made your subs?


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get deducted points when you made your subs?
Click to expand...

4 points after the first one but I hope its worth it :wink:


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get deducted points when you made your subs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 points after the first one but I hope its worth it :wink:
Click to expand...

4!!! They whipped 12 off me! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get deducted points when you made your subs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 points after the first one but I hope its worth it :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4!!! They whipped 12 off me! :?
Click to expand...

I wondered how you had so few points :wink: 
how many did you transfer?


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get deducted points when you made your subs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 points after the first one but I hope its worth it :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4!!! They whipped 12 off me! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered how you had so few points :wink:
> how many did you transfer?
Click to expand...

Was at least 4 I changed - serves me right for using the auto-complete button when making up the team!


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a few transfers so watch out :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get deducted points when you made your subs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 points after the first one but I hope its worth it :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4!!! They whipped 12 off me! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered how you had so few points :wink:
> how many did you transfer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was at least 4 I changed - serves me right for using the auto-complete button when making up the team!
Click to expand...

Gary that I work with used autocomplete and he's doing quite well.Although he did make a couple of changes.


----------



## vagman

I've just made by first transfer.

Rooney: out
Torres : in

Points deducted : nil


----------



## Wallsendmag

So much for using the Reading defence


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> So much for using the Reading defence


 :lol: although if Martins scores a hat-trick tomorrow against the smog monsters and Milner has an assist in all of them, your score will be back to a respectable level.


----------



## jampott

I swapped my goalkeepers round, since Jaskalainen has been shit, and Hahnemann has been good. So Bolton don't let in a goal, and stuff 3 past Reading. Oh, and I removed the captaincy from Lampard. 

Still a respectable score, with some more games to run...


----------



## Wondermikie

I think Lampard scores or assists enough through the season to stay my captain, only Gerrard might be close, although Ronaldo might also be a good bet too, not sure how much he costs though.


----------



## vagman

I have Gerrard as my captain, but the bugger wasn't playing yesterday. 

1. James (Portsmouth)
2. Evra (Manchester United)
5. Toure (Arsenal) 
6. Vidic (Manchester United)
3. Carracher (Liverpool) 
7. Petrov (Manchester City)
8. Gerrard (Liverpool, Captain)
4. Gilberto (Arsenal)
11. Richardson (Sunderland)
9. Torres (Liverpool)
10. Tevez (Manchester United)

:roll:


----------



## mac's TT

Same here


----------



## Wallsendmag

This weeks league table

1 The Fone In Strokers 198 
2 Jonesie's Giants 189 
3 Bend it Patch 180 
4 Timetex Hotspurs 172 
5 AFC Wondermikie 171 
6 MINI United 150 
7 TiberTavern 144 
8 Autobots 142 
8 Diamond Dreamteam 142 
10 Bayern Vagmanich 141 
11 RK United 140 
12 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 138 
13 Sunnyside Stormers 136 
14 Good Skills 136 
15 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 134 
16 Fellside FC 134 
17 Ts Super Blues 132 
18 Barts United 131 
19 Drums Dreamers 131 
20 Big Sam United 127 
21 Suffolk 'n' Watt 122 
22 macs marauders 120 
23 5 Times 112 
24 Baby Blue 100 
25 Turkish Dream Team 100 
26 pink pansies 95 
27 alexatt 89 
28 TT united 86


----------



## KammyTT




----------



## Wondermikie

KammyTT said:


>


  they must have been updating it still earlier - you're not bottom anymore.


----------



## alexasTT

Wondermikie said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they must have been updating it still earlier - you're not bottom anymore.
Click to expand...

oh dear 1 am


----------



## Wallsendmag

alexasTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they must have been updating it still earlier - you're not bottom anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear 1 am
Click to expand...

Don't worry just stick in a few transfers :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

yay, im no longer the worst tem ( sorry alexa)


----------



## Wondermikie

KammyTT said:


> yay, im no longer the worst tem ( sorry alexa)


Kick him when he's down why don't you :lol:


----------



## alexasTT

Wondermikie said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> yay, im no longer the worst tem ( sorry alexa)
> 
> 
> 
> Kick him when he's down why don't you :lol:
Click to expand...

i done a couple of subs but it cost me 20 points :?

Derek


----------



## KammyTT

20 points  , i only lost 4, so how does that work then?


----------



## alexasTT

KammyTT said:


> 20 points  , i only lost 4, so how does that work then?


by a couple i mean 5 (4 point each)


----------



## Wallsendmag

alexasTT said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 points  , i only lost 4, so how does that work then?
> 
> 
> 
> by a couple i mean 5 (4 point each)
Click to expand...

I though the first one was free.


----------



## Kell

Where's the table?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Kell said:


> Where's the table?


Just for you 
:wink: 
This weeks league table

1 The Fone In Strokers 198 
2 Jonesie's Giants 189 
3 Bend it Patch 180 
4 Timetex Hotspurs 172 
5 AFC Wondermikie 171 
6 MINI United 150 
7 TiberTavern 144 
8 Autobots 142 
8 Diamond Dreamteam 142 
10 Bayern Vagmanich 141 
11 RK United 140 
12 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 138 
13 Sunnyside Stormers 136 
14 Good Skills 136 
15 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 134 
16 Fellside FC 134 
17 Ts Super Blues 132 
18 Barts United 131 
19 Drums Dreamers 131 
20 Big Sam United 127 
21 Suffolk 'n' Watt 122 
22 macs marauders 120 
23 5 Times 112 
24 Baby Blue 100 
25 Turkish Dream Team 100 
26 pink pansies 95 
27 alexatt 89 
28 TT united 86

Or one page back :roll:


----------



## Kell

Wish I hadn't asked now.

Oh well, at least I'm top of our superleague in Telegraph Fantasy football. :roll:


----------



## alexasTT

how come when i log in the table has different points :?

Derek


----------



## Wallsendmag

alexasTT said:


> how come when i log in the table has different points :?
> 
> Derek


I copied it on Sunday night I will copy it over again


----------



## Wallsendmag

1 The Fone In Strokers 206 
2 Jonesie's Giants 197 
3 Bend it Patch 181 
4 AFC Wondermikie 180 
5 Timetex Hotspurs 178 
6 MINI United 160 
7 Sunnyside Stormers 158 
8 Bayern Vagmanich 157 
9 RK United 152 
10 Autobots 152 
11 TiberTavern 149 
11 Diamond Dreamteam 149
14 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 145 
15 Fellside FC 143 
16 Big Sam United 143 
17 Barts United 142 
18 Suffolk 'n' Watt 142 
19 Ts Super Blues 141 
20 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 140 
21 Drums Dreamers 136 
22 Dodgers Doh!nutz 129 
23 5 Times 128 
24 macs marauders 127 
25 Baby Blue 113 
26 pink pansies 113 
27 Turkish Dream Team 112 
28 TT united 107 
29 alexatt 98


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wied or what  at least I move up 4 places


----------



## alexasTT

think i prefer the original table im back bottom


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> Wied or what  at least I move up 4 places


For some reason, on Sunday they took ages to add in the points from an automatic substitutions.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Left it an extra day to update this week :wink: 
1 Jonesie's Giants 252 
2 Bend it Patch 228 
3 The Fone In Strokers 228 
4 AFC Wondermikie 210 
5 Good Skills 208 
6 Bayern Vagmanich 203 
7 Timetex Hotspurs 203 
8 Autobots 193 
9 RK United 191 
10 Sunnyside Stormers 190 
11 Diamond Dreamteam 189 
12 5 Times 187 
13 Suffolk 'n' Watt 185 
14 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 179 
15 Fellside FC 179 
16 Ts Super Blues 177 
17 Big Sam United 175 
18 Barts United 174 
19 MINI United 174 
20 TiberTavern 171 
21 Drums Dreamers 166 
22 pink pansies 161 
23 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 151 
24 Turkish Dream Team 148 
25 TT united 145 
26 Baby Blue 144 
27 Dodgers Doh!nutz 142 
28 macs marauders 140 
29 alexatt 125


----------



## alexasTT

it would look better upside down


----------



## Wondermikie

You see the guy with the highest score this week - 111 

Green 11
Geremi 6
Ferdinand 6
Taylor 9
Mellberg 8
Scholes 6
Alsonso 15
Downing 8
Young 5
Torres (C) 26
Keane 11

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/M/even ... 10&event=5


----------



## mighTy Tee

Wondermikie said:


> You see the guy with the highest score this week - 111
> 
> Green 11
> Geremi 6
> Ferdinand 6
> Taylor 9
> Mellberg 8
> Scholes 6
> Alsonso 15
> Downing 8
> Young 5
> Torres (C) 26
> Keane 11
> 
> http://fantasy.premierleague.com/M/even ... 10&event=5


All I managed was a poxy 11 points 

After the previous weeks dismal 28 points the Team has been sacked and rebuilt using the "Wild Card"


----------



## Wallsendmag

Waited for last nights points (don't know why I bothered :? )
1 Bend it Patch 296 
2 Jonesie's Giants 286 
3 The Fone In Strokers 271 
4 Bayern Vagmanich 253 
5 AFC Wondermikie 250 
6 Timetex Hotspurs 248 
7 Good Skills 246 
8 RK United 241 
9 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 240 
10 5 Times 240 
11 Suffolk 'n' Watt 227 
12 Diamond Dreamteam 227 
13 Autobots 224 
14 Sunnyside Stormers 219 
15 Fellside FC 218 
16 TiberTavern 217 
17 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 216 
18 MINI United 214 
19 Big Sam United 212 
20 Ts Super Blues 210 
21 Barts United 204 
22 Drums Dreamers 197 
23 TT united 52 197 
24 Turkish Dream Team 193 
25 pink pansies 192 
26 Baby Blue 185 
27 Dodgers Doh!nutz 180 
28 macs marauders 165 
29 alexatt 152


----------



## KammyTT

i did not bad, moved up 4 places, told you i was a late starter


----------



## slg

KammyTT said:


> i did not bad, moved up 4 places, told you i was a late starter


Is that you up to 25th now?


----------



## Wallsendmag

This weeks table sorry its late 

1 Bend it Patch 350 
2 Jonesie's Giants 349 
3 The Fone In Strokers 337 
4 Bayern Vagmanich 317 
5 AFC Wondermikie 306 
6 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 297 
7 Timetex Hotspurs 297 
8 RK United 288 
9 Good Skills 279 
10 Suffolk 'n' Watt278 
11 5 Times 274 
12 Sunnyside Stormers 268 
13 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 48 264 
14 TiberTavern 264 
15 Barts United 260 
16 Fellside FC 259 
17 Autobots 258 
18 pink pansies 253 
19 Diamond Dreamteam 250 
20 MINI United 246 
21 Ts Super Blues 241 
22 Big Sam United 240 
23 Drums Dreamers 236 
24 TT united 233 
25 Turkish Dream Team 30 223 
26 Dodgers Doh!nutz 213 
27 Baby Blue 210 
28 macs marauders 194 
29 alexatt 175


----------



## Kell

10 and climbing...

Not bad seeing as I was very near the bottom at the start.


----------



## alexasTT

29 and not climbing......


----------



## Wallsendmag

I think that I've used more points in transfers some weeks than I've earned


----------



## Wallsendmag

Another week in freefall for me 

1 Jonesie's Giants 63 412 
2 The Fone In Strokers 41 378 
3 Bend it Patch 25 375 
4 Bayern Vagmanich 50 367 
5 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 54 351 
6 RK United 56 344 
7 Suffolk 'n' Watt 62 340 
8 AFC Wondermikie 32 338 
9 Good Skills 56 335 
10 Timetex Hotspurs wood 37 334 
11 Autobots 62 320 
12 5 Times 45 319 
13 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 50 314 
14 TiberTavern 50 310 
15 Diamond Dreamteam 56 306 
16 Barts United 40 300 
17 Fellside FC 39 298 
18 Ts Super Blues 56 297 
19 Sunnyside Stormers 24 292 
20 MINI United 40 286 
21 pink pansies 32 285 
22 Drums Dreamers 37 273 
23 Dodgers Doh!nutz 58 271 
24 Baby Blue 53 263 
25 Big Sam United 26 262 
26 TT united 27 260 
27 Turkish Dream Team 34 257 
28 macs marauders49 243 
29 alexatt 39 210


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> Another week in freefall for me
> 
> 25 Big Sam United 26 262
> 26 TT united 27 260


FFS what's happened to you? Another bad week and Kammy will be ahead of you


----------



## Wallsendmag

Auto sub brought in Drogba :evil:


----------



## Major Problem

I didn't join the league cos I only started in Week 3, but I just thought I'd share the fact that I scored *79 points* in Week 8! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## slg

I can't be bothered checking through the team all the time!! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Major Problem said:


> I didn't join the league cos I only started in Week 3, but I just thought I'd share the fact that I scored *79 points* in Week 8! Woo Hoo!!


Just join now you will have more points than I have :?


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> Auto sub brought in Drogba :evil:


He let me down this week too, had a lot of points sat on the bench and not enough on the pitch 



Major Problem said:


> I didn't join the league cos I only started in Week 3, but I just thought I'd share the fact that I scored *79 points* in Week 8! Woo Hoo!!


That's a great total indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RK07

Consistency is the key!

I've not changed a player since I started and I'm up to 6th  .


----------



## Wallsendmag

Another week another slide 

1 Jonesie's Giants 470 
2 The Fone In Strokers 442 
3 Bend it Patch 423 
4 Bayern Vagmanich 420 
5 Good Skills 405 
6 NOTVERY ATHLETIC 400 
7 RK United 394 
8 Suffolk 'n' Watt 394 
9 Timetex Hotspurs 384 
10 AFC Wondermikie 375 
11 Diamond Dreamteam 367 
12 5 Times 363 
13 Ts Super Blues 362 
14 TiberTavern 362 
15 Autobots 361 
16 Barts United 352 
17 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam 348 
18 Fellside FC 347 
19 Dodgers Doh!nutz 334 
20 pink pansies 331 
21 Sunnyside Stormers 330 
22 MINI United 323 
23 Baby Blue 313 
24 Turkish Dream Team 310 
25 TT united 309 
26 Drums Dreamers 306 
27 Big Sam United 306 
28 macs marauders 280 
29 alexatt 252


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> Another week another slide


Me too 

At least the Toon won in real life.


----------



## alexasTT

still cant believe im still last


----------



## Wallsendmag

alexasTT said:


> still cant believe im still last


Thought you would have got used to it by now :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> still cant believe im still last
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you would have got used to it by now :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Play your wildcard and get rid off all the low-scoring players.


----------



## alexasTT

going to have to ive got van persie as captain so thought with his 2 goals i would be catching a little... :?


----------



## Wondermikie

Reminder to update your teams prior to this week's fixtures - a few injuries after the international games over the last week or so.

alexasTT - get rid of Van Persie for a few weeks.


----------



## alexasTT

i have 

now ive just read that drogba wants away from chelski


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wondermikie said:


> alexasTT - get rid of Van Persie for a few weeks.


Guess who I bought the week before last :?


----------



## alexasTT

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> alexasTT - get rid of Van Persie for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who I bought the week before last :?
Click to expand...

ive had him from the start was just starting to get a bit form the last few games


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wahey 41 points with half a team still to play


----------



## KammyTT

turkish im coming,


----------



## Wondermikie

alexasTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> alexasTT - get rid of Van Persie for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who I bought the week before last :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive had him from the start was just starting to get a bit form the last few games
Click to expand...

True - probably seen the best of him until after Xmas though, would buy someone else.



wallsendmag said:


> Wahey 41 points with half a team still to play


Pity they play for the Toon though :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slg

KammyTT said:


> turkish im coming,


have you got some hankies ready?


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> turkish im coming,
> 
> 
> 
> have you got some hankies ready?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wondermikie said:


> pity they play for the Toon though :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You know me so well :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

As I am off to France for a week can someone cut and paste the table tomorrow after Charles N'Zogbia and James Milner score two hatricks each tonight. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

hey turk............ gotcha!!!


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> As I am off to France for a week can someone cut and paste the table tomorrow after Charles N'Zogbia and James Milner score two hatricks each tonight. :roll:


  leave quick, before the men in white coats get you.

Setanta Sports :roll: Sky1 has got Hull v Barnsley on 
[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## slg

KammyTT said:


> hey turk............ gotcha!!!


Hey Kammy, I'll bet Turk doesn't give a flying f*ck!!!


----------



## Wondermikie

Kammy - you're on a roll, if you keep this up you'll be in the top 20 soon


----------



## KammyTT

i think you will find i am in the top 20 :wink: (now)

im on a roll :wink:



ps, im 16th


----------



## Wallsendmag

A better week for me maybe I should stay out of the country permanently

1 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 77 568 
2 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 42 552 
3 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 61 526 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 44 513 
5 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 32 488 
6 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 51 486 
7 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 54 479 
8 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 38 478 
9 RK United Matthew Brooks 44 469 
10 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 27 469 
11 Ts Super Blues Rob New 35 463 
12 Barts United Gary Simpson 48 461 
13 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 48 459 
14 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 48 457 
15 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 46 456 
16 Autobots Optimus Prime 39 438 
17 5 Times Matt Campbell 38 437 
18 TT united stewart cameron 73 428 
19 Fellside FC Tim Callow 47 427 
20 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 32 426 
21 MINI United Aiden Likely 50 425 
22 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 48 418 
23 Big Sam United Andrew Abrahams 55 409 
24 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 51 407 
25 pink pansies steve wright 29 406 
26 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 48 396 
27 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 33 391 
28 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 34 386 
29 macs marauders John McCracken 43 364 
30 alexatt Derek Storrier 35 316


----------



## Wallsendmag

flying up the league now after a slow start 

1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 70 622 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 34 602 
3 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 49 575 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 32 545 
5 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 56 544 
6 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 64 539 
7 RK United Matthew Brooks 61 530 
8 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 44 530 
9 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 47 525 
10 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 50 519 
11 Ts Super Blues Rob New 51 514 
12 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 60 513 
13 Barts United Gary Simpson 32 493 
14 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 39 490 
15 5 Times Matt Campbell 52 489 
16 MINI United Aiden Likely 63 488 
17 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 62 488 
18 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 66 484 
19 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 38 482 
20 Autobots Optimus Prime 42 480 
21 Fellside FC Tim Callow 47 474 
22 Big Sam United Andrew Abrahams 45 454 
23 TT united stewart cameron 25 453 
24 pink pansies steve wright 47 449 
25 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 31 438 
26 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 30 426 
27 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 30 421 
28 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 27 413 
29 macs marauders John McCracken 39 403 
30 alexatt Derek Storrier 51 367


----------



## KammyTT

shit week for me :?


----------



## Kell

Still climbing.

And I've not made any subs yet.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Kell said:


> Still climbing.
> 
> And I've not made any subs yet.


That was my problem half my points went on subs :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

So I thought that i was doing well with 57 points this week :roll:

1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 70 688 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 70 672 
3 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 49 624 
4 RK United Matthew Brooks 75 605 
5 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 60 605 
6 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 84 603 
7 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 61 600 
8 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 50 594 
9 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 59 584 
10 Ts Super Blues Rob New 68 582 
11 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 50 580 
12 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 62 575 
13 Barts United Gary Simpson 73 566 
14 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 78 558 
15 5 Times Matt Campbell 60 549 
16 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 56 546 
17 Fellside FC Tim Callow 68 542 
18 MINI United Aiden Likely 50 538 
19 Autobots Optimus Prime 56 536 
20 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 44 532 
21 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 49 531 
22 Big Sam United Andrew Abrahams 57 511 
23 pink pansies steve wright 50 499 
24 TT united stewart cameron 29 482 
25 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 46 472 
26 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 29 467 
27 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 41 462 
28 macs marauders John McCracken 69 460 
29 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 43 456 
30 alexatt Derek Storrier 52 419


----------



## alexasTT

its just not happening :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Better late than never, and after last weeks display can you spot the difference? :wink: 
1 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 60 732 
2 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 41 729 
3 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 46 670 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 60 665 
5 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 45 645 
6 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 40 643 
7 RK United Matthew Brooks 35 640 
8 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 30 624 
9 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 36 620 
10 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 38 618 
11 Barts United Gary Simpson 51 617 
12 Ts Super Blues Rob New 22 604 
13 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 37 604 
14 Fellside FC Tim Callow 62 600 
15 MINI United Aiden Likely 57 595 
16 5 Times Matt Campbell 42 591 
17 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 42 584 
18 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 32 582 
19 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 45 577 
20 Autobots Optimus Prime 34 570 
21 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 33 564 
22 TToon TToon United Andrew Abrahams 40 551 
23 pink pansies steve wright 55 546 
24 macs marauders John McCracken 64 524 
25 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 43 515 
26 TT united stewart cameron 16 498 
27 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 24 491 
28 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 28 490 
29 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 32 488 
30 alexatt Derek Storrier 36 455


----------



## mac's TT

You have deserted/binned big SAM


----------



## Wallsendmag

mac's TT said:


> You have deserted/binned big SAM


If only Mort/Ashley would take the hint. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Manager Gameweek Total 
1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 62 807 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 66 804 
3 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 70 735 
4 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 79 735 
5 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 40 720 
6 Barts United Gary Simpson 63 704 
7 RK United Matthew Brooks 46 702 
8 Ts Super Blues Rob New 91 700 
9 Fellside FC Tim Callow 70 695 
10 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 59 693 
11 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 35 688 
12 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 55 685 
13 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 50 681 
14 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 71 681 
15 5 Times Matt Campbell 83 675 
16 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 81 668 
17 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 57 658 
18 Autobots Optimus Prime 75 648 
19 MINI United Aiden Likely 44 639 
20 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 49 628 
21 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 31 611 
22 TToon TToon United Andrew Abrahams 40 597 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 56 588 
24 pink pansies steve wright 35 581 
25 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 40 575 
26 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 58 556 
27 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 46 553 
28 TT united stewart cameron 39 539 
29 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 33 527 
30 alexatt Derek Storrier 34 491


----------



## Hipflyguy

Happily sat in mid table for the whole season.....

Bloody rubbish.... :roll: Skyrockets for the Intertoto..!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Another week another update :wink:

1 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 61 865 
2 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 55 858 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 50 785 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 44 779 
5 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 46 766 
6 Ts Super Blues Rob New 61 753 
7 Barts United Gary Simpson 47 751 
8 RK United Matthew Brooks 41 743 
9 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 52 733 
10 Fellside FC Tim Callow 37 732 
11 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 56 724 
12 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 27 720 
13 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 36 720 
14 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 33 718 
15 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 36 713 
16 5 Times Matt Campbell 34 709 
17 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 55 697 
18 Autobots Optimus Prime 42 686 
19 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 54 682 
20 MINI United Aiden Likely 40 679 
21 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 42 653 
22 macs marauders John McCracken 40 628 
23 TToon TToon United Andrew Abrahams 35 628 
24 pink pansies steve wright 49 622 
25 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 42 617 
26 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 59 615 
27 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 34 587 
28 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 42 569 
29 TT united stewart cameron 24 563 
30 alexatt Derek Storrier 34 517


----------



## Wondermikie

downward spiral for me 

Kammy - what happened to you? You were on the way up, now you're sliding down the table fast?


----------



## Wallsendmag

new week new table

1 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 60 980 
2 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 67 969 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 66 912 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 42 861 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 63 858 
6 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 61 853 
7 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 70 831 
8 RK United Matthew Brooks 42 824 
9 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 42 822 
10 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 63 820 
11 Barts United Gary Simpson 20 811 
12 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 42 798 
13 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 43 797 
14 5 Times Matt Campbell 45 795 
15 Fellside FC Tim Callow 44 790 
16 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 53 790 
17 Autobots Optimus Prime 60 782 
18 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 41 763 
19 MINI United Aiden Likely 36 751 
20 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 33 750 
21 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 55 745 
22 pink pansies steve wright 65 723 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 36 719 
24 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 38 693 
25 TToon TToon United Andrew Abrahams 47 692 
26 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 32 683 
27 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 40 670 
28 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 43 644 
29 alexatt Derek Storrier 65 632 
30 TT united stewart cameron 26 626


----------



## alexasTT

im off the bottom


----------



## Wallsendmag

New Year (almost) new team 


1 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 36 1089 
2 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 47 1067 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 52 1043 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 42 961 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 40 956 
6 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 42 948 
7 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 46 939 
8 Fellside FC Tim Callow 67 915 
9 RK United Matthew Brooks 48 913 
10 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 45 906 
11 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 33 899 
12 Barts United Gary Simpson 39 895 
13 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 27 894 
14 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 32 877 
15 Autobots Optimus Prime 41 870 
16 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 31 867 
17 5 Times Matt Campbell 48 864 
18 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 56 851 
19 pink pansies steve wright 55 846 
20 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 37 833 
21 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 27 828 
22 MINI United Aiden Likely 44 824 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 38 800 
24 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 39 782 
25 TToon TToon United Andrew Abrahams 34 773 
26 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 48 767 
27 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 26 743 
28 TT united stewart cameron 35 725 
29 alexatt Derek Storrier 52 718 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 24 689


----------



## Wallsendmag

1 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 80 1169 
2 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 78 1145 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 60 1103 
4 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 54 1015 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 57 1013 
6 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 62 1010 
7 Fellside FC Tim Callow 58 973 
8 RK United Matthew Brooks 59 972 
9 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 32 971 
10 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 66 960 
11 Barts United Gary Simpson 62 957 
12 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 54 953 
13 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 46 952 
14 Autobots Optimus Prime 75 945 
15 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 64 941 
16 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 61 931 
17 5 Times Matt Campbell 53 917 
18 pink pansies steve wright 58 904 
19 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 50 901 
20 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 68 896 
21 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 46 879 
22 MINI United Aiden Likely 36 860 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 41 841 
24 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 53 835 
25 TToon TToon United Andrew Abrahams 54 827 
26 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 35 802 
27 TT united stewart cameron 69 794 
28 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 46 789 
29 alexatt Derek Storrier 62 780 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 31 720


----------



## Wallsendmag

Everyone ready for the weekend?
1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 93 1238 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 65 1234 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 87 1190 
4 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 96 1102 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 84 1097 
6 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 62 1077 
7 RK United Matthew Brooks 68 1040 
8 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 84 1037 
9 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 64 1024 
10 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 70 1011 
11 Fellside FC Tim Callow 30 1003 
12 Autobots Optimus Prime 66 1003 
13 pink pansies steve wright 97 1001 
14 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 28 999 
15 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 45 997 
16 Barts United Gary Simpson 34 991 
17 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 50 973 
18 5 Times Matt Campbell 53 970 
19 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 56 957 
20 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 48 944 
21 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 66 933 
22 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 67 902 
23 MINI United Aiden Likely 35 895 
24 macs marauders John McCracken 51 892 
25 There's only one... Andrew Abrahams 50 877 
26 TT united stewart cameron 67 861 
27 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 52 841 
28 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 31 833 
29 alexatt Derek Storrier 36 816 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 50 770


----------



## p1tse

i'm falling badly, but then again i've not made any changes since near begining


----------



## Wallsendmag

This week's update
1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 74 1312 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 63 1297 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 61 1251 
4 Ts Super Blues Rob New 71 1168 
5 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 66 1168 
6 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 34 1111 
7 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 76 1100 
8 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 54 1091 
9 RK United Matthew Brooks 42 1082 
10 pink pansies steve wright 77 1078 
11 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 60 1071 
12 Autobots Optimus Prime 53 1056 
13 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 51 1048 
14 Barts United Gary Simpson 52 1043 
15 Fellside FC Tim Callow 33 1036 
16 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 29 1028 
17 5 Times Matt Campbell 54 1024 
18 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 37 1010 
19 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 70 1006 
20 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 32 989 
21 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 56 989 
22 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 39 941 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 49 941 
24 There's only one... Andrew Abrahams 49 926 
25 MINI United Aiden Likely 25 920 
26 TT united stewart cameron 54 915 
27 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 38 879 
28 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 32 865 
29 alexatt Derek Storrier 45 861 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 30 800


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wahey 65 points 8) 
1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 49 1447 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 61 1413 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 25 1354 
4 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 51 1307 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 31 1275 
6 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 66 1224 
7 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 58 1219 
8 pink pansies steve wright 48 1204 
9 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 45 1190 
10 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 43 1187 
11 RK United Matthew Brooks 43 1177 
12 Autobots Optimus Prime 50 1161 
13 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 57 1145 
14 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 51 1143 
15 5 Times Matt Campbell 47 1140 
16 Fellside FC Tim Callow 51 1115 
17 Barts United Gary Simpson 32 1107 
18 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 41 1102 
19 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 40 1102 
20 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 46 1090 
21 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 41 1073 
22 There's only one... Andrew Abrahams 65 1058 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 47 1025 
24 TT united stewart cameron 46 1012 
25 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 33 1007 
26 alexatt Derek Storrier 53 972 
27 MINI United Aiden Likely 25 967 
28 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 30 955 
29 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 39 943 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 29 863


----------



## alexasTT

flying up the table now :roll:


----------



## Hipflyguy

Woohoo.....

A solid 10th...!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Flying up the league now, have I left it too late though ?

1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 45 1492 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 57 1470 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 46 1400 
4 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 43 1350 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 40 1315 
6 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 43 1267 
7 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 41 1260 
8 pink pansies steve wright 44 1248 
9 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 48 1235 
10 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 40 1230 
11 Autobots Optimus Prime 47 1208 
12 RK United Matthew Brooks 29 1206 
13 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 47 1190 
14 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 42 1187 
15 5 Times Matt Campbell 43 1183 
16 Fellside FC Tim Callow 43 1158 
17 Barts United Gary Simpson 43 1150 
18 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 44 1146 
19 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 38 1140 
20 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 48 1134 
21 There's only one... Andrew Abrahams 44 1102 
22 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 25 1098 
23 macs marauders John McCracken 49 1074 
24 TT united stewart cameron 39 1051 
25 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 30 1037 
26 alexatt Derek Storrier 49 1021 
27 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 58 1013 
28 MINI United Aiden Likely 38 1005 
29 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 27 970 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 30 893


----------



## Wallsendmag

Everybody got rid of Eduardo? I dont think he'll be back for tomorrow :?

1 Jonesie's Giants Stephen Jones 65 1557 
2 The Fone In Strokers Barry O'Doherty 57 1523 
3 Good Skills Ralph Fawkes 72 1472 
4 TiberTavern Christopher Capon 79 1429 
5 Ts Super Blues Rob New 68 1383 
6 pink pansies steve wright 75 1323 
7 NOTVERY ATHLETIC zak reynolds 50 1317 
8 Timetex Hotspurs Tim Gaywood 52 1312 
9 Southsea Skyrockets Paul Keenan 45 1280 
10 Bayern Vagmanich Alan Rodger 40 1270 
11 Autobots Optimus Prime 59 1267 
12 mighTTy fooTTy TTeam Richard Taylor 68 1258 
13 RK United Matthew Brooks 47 1253 
14 5 Times Matt Campbell 67 1250 
15 Suffolk 'n' Watt Kell Lunam-Cowan 41 1228 
16 Fellside FC Tim Callow 47 1205 
17 AFC Wondermikie Mike Wallace 46 1186 
18 Barts United Gary Simpson 34 1184 
19 Dodgers Doh!nutz James Shipwright 55 1177 
20 Bend it Patch pakchum tse 30 1176 
21 There's only one... Andrew Abrahams 47 1149 
22 Diamond Dreamteam Tim Barry 33 1131 
23 TT united stewart cameron 59 1110 
24 macs marauders John McCracken 26 1100 
25 Baby Blue Nathan Barry 27 1064 
26 alexatt Derek Storrier 43 1064 
27 Drums Dreamers Phil Clarkson 32 1045 
28 MINI United Aiden Likely 11 1016 
29 Sunnyside Stormers Shao Khan 33 1003 
30 Turkish Dream Team Stuart Galbraith 22 915


----------



## Wondermikie

Finally succumbed and bought Ronaldo, like I was going to do about 4 month ago but I thought his scoring run would never continue :roll:


----------

